# The Ark : Feb 2014



## Mars Lander (Feb 20, 2014)

Der Doo..

Continuing on from the [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=28258"]Katies House report[/ame], which I know am not really going to be able to match...for a while at least.

This adventure came about because of a massive fail at the new wonder that is the "Sweat Shop" featured sterlingly on here by team NKPS.

We were in at the crack of dawn. I nearly fell head first over a 15 foot wall in haste to get in. Much red herrings encountered and then bumped into a couple from another certain forum who had come in a different way and were flummoxed too. One of our crew found a way in and we showed them in ,.. ooh the shame  haha.

Fate wasn't with us or was it? Moments in and only getting this...







We hear *"AARRGGGHH! what the bloody hell do you think your're doing here?"* and in charged pitchfork man, it was a most surreal experience to say the least, it was akin to a carry on version of _"Charge of the Light Brigade" _or _"Zulu"_ fix bayonets, that kind of thing.

Despite it being real and feeling strangely detached from it all, it was the most unthreatening pitchfork threats I could imagine and it was all I could do not to smile or laugh as this I would of thought, would have appeared rude.






After we made friends and were thrown out, accompanied all the way by our less than happy , impromptu tour guide we were off.

Oh what to do, we had glimpsed epic and not had nearly enough! We walked back to the car and watched the video footage of our comedic exiting. We drove further away and had a mooch at another haunt , I wanted to see the oft over looked _Chocolate fountain_ so went to get a snap...






Whilst we packed our things back in the car, we spied coming down the road at a slow speed, the Google Earth cam car. Knowing they blur your faces out we saved them the job, 2 of us donned the MASKS! and I filled my face with my cam, standing in the road we are zapped , be ace if they did a special Google street view of us in HDR! Taking the _'splorists'_ global ..get in.

So here we are, still soo early in the day and only 3 shots , a clock face , an angry face and chocolate place . haha ....Sorry I couldn't resist that .

We pointed the sat nav to somewhere I really wanted to go and had previously told my wonderful comrades that I kinda half hoped we would get _'got'_ so we could go here. This mentality they had already said, wasn't a good thing, lool, too late we are going to more 'have you started shaving yet? cream ' ( that do ya haha  ) courtesy of our beloved 'Barnabus'.

Where ALL others have been previously thwarted in their efforts, a good pitchfork induced push, favoured the brave, swapping one religion for another we are off to ...






We are in, beaming like the Sun, it looks like anytime is a good time...






Which way to go? We're going down baby!..






And here we are pre performance , aint that just grand.






Back up stairs again and its quite sobering really... for all kinds of reasons. The place isn't in mint condition but not too bad, mainly age and damp damage.






It's quite amazing really whats left behind in parts...






Upstairs we carry on passing through messy offices full of random _objectalia_..






We prepare ourselves as we see the sign for the main event, despite what some people would tell you, it's not us who are the _members_ 






Ladies and Gentlmen , you saw it here first! , Welcome to the ARK!






We were in awe of the some!






I think Sshhhh...'s image captures this genuine 'Beauty in Decay" perfectly! 






We wonder around and marvel at the sights that surround






If the cap fits.....






Not seen one of these for ages a pedal organ that still works too, be good if someone came up with a modern exercise bike version that you pedal to get fit whilst playing your organ or does that sound wrong?






Behind an office door in the darker recesses and a panel of name tags with little candles that still light up when you press the little buttons.






Before we leave for one more place , unfortunatley not DP friendly as its Where Taxis goto die! ah well ...Ladies and Gentlemen this song was written by a bad friend of mine and it goes just a little bit like this....






BONUS 360 x 180 action!!!! Use your mouse to look around the ARK, sadly only one this time and its a little messed up but you'll get the idea.

http://fieldofview.com/flickr/?page=photos/[email protected]/12638608164&tags=ark360


One of those days that will last forever in mind and spirit in the fantastic company of Sshhhh... , Barnabus, GreyBeard and Karma.

Cheers for looking , hope you enjoyed these latest outputs ...I think the next from me will be a little blast from the past of Boxing Day just gone.

More at ...very slowly at www.theuninvited..co.uk plus our page on facebook different images EVERY day!! at

www.facebook.com/urbexart

Peace x​


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 20, 2014)

what to say!! ..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 20, 2014)

Love your witty write ups,
I would have gone mental too if I was pitch fork guy, especially if you had on your masks! 
Fab pics as always!


----------



## sj9966 (Feb 20, 2014)

Very nice indeed!! Great photo's from a cracking location!


----------



## MrDan (Feb 20, 2014)

Exceeded my expectations there, might need to have a road trip


----------



## Pilot (Feb 20, 2014)

They abandoned the Torah scrolls?


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 20, 2014)

Fantastic!! Great write up and cracking shots! What a wonderful day we had


----------



## Ace5150 (Feb 20, 2014)

Top drawer report and pictures, simply stunning!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 20, 2014)

Great write up made me laugh,ace photos.


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 20, 2014)

Much splendidness well worth forking off for


----------



## AgentTintin (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow. Simply beautiful.


----------



## smiler (Feb 20, 2014)

You must have bin really forked off when your first explore got cut short, but your next one. would have. eased any disappointment you felt. Loved the report and Pics, Many Thanks.


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 20, 2014)

*'MOZZELTOFF' or whatever it is they say!! *


----------



## jmcjnr (Feb 20, 2014)

Like your style. True Urbex. Thanks. Jim.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 20, 2014)

Great pics! I´m deeply impressed.


----------



## antonymes (Feb 20, 2014)

This is ace. I've commented now, are you happy? 
Only joking. Superb report Mr lander. Next time ask me to come along!


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 20, 2014)

antonymes said:


> This is ace. I've commented now, are you happy?
> Only joking. Superb report Mr lander. Next time ask me to come along!



But of course...


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 20, 2014)

Quality stuff again


----------



## Fenboy (Feb 20, 2014)

Brilliant work...


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 20, 2014)

once again a deep sigh of frustration exits me as i look at the stunning images and location documented here. please stop raising the bar, its getting increasingly hard for the rest of us to keep up. 

thanks for sharing, stunning


----------



## RichardH (Feb 21, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 21, 2014)

Resetting the bar in report writing! Can't wait to see that Google Streetview! 
Awesome pics, write up, and everything really! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 21, 2014)

Once again a report from Mr Lander containing another set of brilliant photographs. Strangely, I got a rather 'uneasy' feeling when I read the light hearted / frivolous captions to some of the Synagogue images - perhaps it's because I know some of the history of this place, or then again perhaps senility has finally set in! Still; I hope others will photograph this place with the same objectivity that ML has done, very well done.


----------



## woodland pixie (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh my Yhwh! So beautiful... thank you for sharing what a wonderful place


----------



## amarisfionn (Feb 23, 2014)

Brilliant report and amazing photos .. pitchfork man sounds an interesting sight to see!


----------



## kevsy21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Well captured,good work.


----------



## cheesecrisps (Feb 23, 2014)

cracking building thankyou great masks but the middle chaps mask was a bit over the top, only a joke you all look great well done you lucky people.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 24, 2014)

Awesome as always


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 24, 2014)

...and again! You're on a roll now! Great stuff!!!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 25, 2014)

Another class report


----------



## Old No.13 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quite simply........... unbelievable!!! Love the humour too.


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks all for your wonderful feedback , greatly appreciated


----------



## jhluxton (Feb 28, 2014)

Well done. 

I look at the outside of this building every day from my house and wondered what it looked like inside now that it has been closed for a few years. When I was a youngster my family was invited to a party in the basement, by a Jewish family we knew but never saw the main interior except in some photos in the local press.


----------



## Ade Somerset (Mar 1, 2014)

V nice well done thanks for sharing


----------



## holywood (Mar 1, 2014)

As a child I past this building many times wondering how fabulous the inside must be. Thank you for sharing your photographs.


----------



## sonyes (Mar 2, 2014)

Superb as always!! Fantastic pics, and I love the PP


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks all again guys. Plus I think that guy was watching us on our way out through his window , you should have said a hello


----------

